

State of the Internet Explained In One Giant Infographic [PIC] - psogle
http://www.focus.com/fyi/information-technology/state-internet/

======
baxter
Despite using some nice fonts the typography in this infographic seemed really
inconsistent.

------
romanows
Who needs color graphics to comprehend percentages? If they were pie charts
instead of fancy squares, they'd be obviously redundant.

~~~
maukdaddy
Graphics, and especially color, make comprehending percentages very easy.
Visual learners will instantly understand those graphics better than "75% said
option A and 25% said option B".

The graphics also make comparisons easier. Comparing 50% and 75% visually is
much easier than looking at text.

------
thaumaturgy
Extra fun for colorblind people.

------
mcantor
Seriously? 75% of people are on the internet? There are five hundred and
twenty five billion people on the internet?

~~~
bobbyi
It depends which of their numbers you use. A few charts later, it claims that
96% of people use the internet at home at least once every few weeks.

------
bobbyi
That looks like about 13 infographics.

------
sailormoon
Some rather arbitrarily chosen factoids there, hardly the "state of the
internet". I'd like some bandwidth usage figures, for example!

